# Girlz go Wild - Moab Edition



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

What better way to celebrate spring than with a girls trip to Moab!? Three from AZ drove up last week to meet up with Itty Bitty from Boulder and two from the Bay area. We has arranged a great condo south of town complete with a garage, big hot tub, and a wonderful view and were glad not to be doing the usual camping gig. 

After rushing to get the CA girls' bikes out of the boxes and built up, we decided to start the trip Thursday afternoon with a ride on the classic Slick Rock Trail. What a hoot!!! All gals are pretty like-minded hard-core riders but the CA chicks had never experienced slick rock... soon they were railing the swoops and climbs with ease. 

In the first pic from left to right, we have Dana & Celia from CA, Kathleen, Lynnette, & Carmen from AZ, and Jen from CO with all wearing smiles showing expectations of a most satisfying vacation in the days to come.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*First!*

Glad you had such a great time, DG! There's not much better than sharing a great riding destination with a great group of friends, and a great cooler full of great beer!


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

nice pics : ) insane views!


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Awesome pics....I have yet to ride Moab....I gotta get down there...


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Sounds like you all had a good time! Thanks for the pics. 

I'm heading up there with some buddies first thing tomorrow morning. We'll be staying thru Monday. You got me anxious now and work has become futile, at best. See ya 'round National soon:thumbsup: 

Jamie


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

On Friday,we arranged a special shuttle with Bryan of Porcupine Shuttle to the top of LPS as Hazard is still snow-bound and UPS is officially off-limits to bikes. LPS is a great addition to the Porcupine Rim ride - whoo hooo!!!! Fun stuff for sure. We took our time with lots of re-dos and working the fun sections. 

There's something really unique about riding with a group of capable women. Don't get me wrong - I love riding with all my guy pals, but with the girls we challenge each other, coach each other, and push each other, and it's all in good fun and harmony. Hard to explain but definitely different than the typical mixed groups I ride with. I learned a ton this week about dropping vs. rolling and thank my gal pals for showing me the way.


----------



## mm9 (Apr 22, 2008)

Great Pics. thanks for sharing. If my wife will let me, can i go next time??


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Damn, how'd you do all that. Everytime I invite 6 women to go camping with me in a condo with a hot tub, all I get are laughs...I gota figure this one out!!

LOL Great pics!!


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*ohhhhhhhh*

Very Nice Shots!!! :thumbsup: 
# 3 & # 4 are very cool!


----------



## atomiclotusbox (Feb 2, 2004)

hawt!


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

But there's more... Saturday was to be our epic day, complete with new trail route finding, howling winds, and death-defying skirting along the Gold Bar rim and Portal trail. After chit-chatting at Poison Spider shop the day before and doing some internet searching that night, we decided to approach Portal not by our usual Poison Spider trail but by Gemini to Gold Bar Rim to the mysterious "Blue Dot" trail and then Portal. We started way west off of 313 on Gemini Bridges and were a bit disappointed to find that this was just a graded jeep road - boring. But that's ok - we were still on red dirt and all was good. We did the side trip to the Gemini Bridges and then continued on up to the rim. The ride up top got more and more interesting and when we were finally reaching the rim I started scouting around for blue dots. I found them!!! And we were off for a super fun techy ride... 

Blue dot is loosely connected single track over slick rock between the Gold Bar Jeep "road" and the rim. There's tons of spectacular views and lots of tricky moves both up and down... really sweeeeeeet stuff!!! I highly recommend this route if you are out to try new things and don't mind stalling for route finding and of course techy do-overs with lots of photo ops.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

All too soon Blue Dot drops into Portal. Saturday was super windy so our riding was cautious both on Blue Dot near the edge and along all of Portal. Well, except for the crash that I took on BD where I broke yet another helmet and from the video we saw just how close this move was to the edge - ack! gotta love protective gear, but it will do nothing if one slips over the cliff. 

All in all, a wonderful day for six very tired biking chicks.


----------



## crash bandicoot (Feb 7, 2008)

coolio


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

And then it was Sunday and time for our last 6-girl ride. We chose to do Soverign and it made for a nice cool-down sort of a ride. Nothing too hard, lots of easy climbing thru some sand but mostly rock, a little playing on some slickrock in the middle, then coasting it back to the truck against a raging headwind. We gave up the usual post-ride beer in the parking lot and instead tossed our bikes, gear, and gurls into the 4Runner asap to get out of the sand-whipping wind. Yikes! 

Soverign would be a good place to bring beginners for a taste of Moab. Not sure I'd want to do it again as it lacked the stellar views and super technical stuff that I've grown to love. But it was still fun. 

We had hoped to ride Amasa Back on Monday, but the wind and chilly AM weather were too much for the AZ girls so we all said our goodbyes and headed back home. It was a wonderful trip with nearly perfect weather, great friends, good food and beer, and awesome riding.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

oh man. I love biker chicks. HOTTTTT :thumbsup::ihih:


----------



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

You brought two forks! That's passion.


----------



## Spartacus Rex (Dec 18, 2006)

*I will be there in two weeks*

Thanks for the great inspiration! My wife and I are going in a few weeks and this post just pumps up the anticipation. We are only there long enough to ride three days, so we were thinking Porc Rim, Sovreign, and slickrock. Sites list Sov. trail as intermiediate, but after reading your description it sounds like Portal is a better choice for us.


----------



## poff (Dec 23, 2003)

Nice dangerboy levers DG.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

poff said:


> Nice dangerboy levers DG.


Thanks! They go nicely with the gold hope hubs and rear wheel and seatpost quick releases on my Behemoth (nicknamed "BeSHEmoth" by the gals this weekend). What about my bomber white camo stem???? It was hard to find a shorty with style for a skinny bar.


----------



## su.ling~ (May 23, 2006)

oooohhhhhhh....niiiiiiicccceeeee! I have to get up there sometime. That just looks WAY TOO FUN!!! ;-)

Glad to have you back in town, K & L'nC! I missed you all!


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

Enel said:


> You brought two forks! That's passion.


Or, bad bike maintenance on my part. Both had issues before my trip and my attempts to solve these issues pre-trip were pretty lame.

I arrived in Moab with the Manitou mounted on the Moth. Pre-trip I have not been able to get my Avid Juicy 7s to sit correctly on this fork with the Hope II hub. I believe I have the right adaptor for the 185 Avids and this fork, but I cannot get the brake far enough towards the wheel to clear the pads. So prior to to the trip I put on old pads for more clearance and also shimmed out the rotor on the wheel. Seemed ok on the bike stand at home, but once out on Slick Rock it was squealing and dragging like crazy. The previous way I dealt with this problem was to back out the mounting screws and let the brake "float". This has worked ok at home, but when barreling down the incredibly steep sections of Slick Rock trail, my whole bike would shudder. So I switched it out Friday morning for my other fork before we launched off for our Porcupine+LPS ride.

So now I have my WB installed which had major stiction prior to the trip - WB said to let it sit upside down for a while to let the oil resaturate the seals. Did I test it out prior to the trip? nooooo... This solution was good for one ride and by the end of Porcupine it was McSticky again with absolutely no small-bump compliance at all. Well, I just carried some lube and squirted it on the stantions the rest of the trip and that got me by.

I definitely need to do some fork maintenance before my next ride on this bike!


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Girlz and pink armor, got to love that, great shots have fun!


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

good trip.

thanks for sharing DG.

good to see pixels of you AZ gals with big smiles.

i love the parallell droppy gals pixels, very nicely done.

i know what you mean about soverign and gemeni bridges, agreed. I call gemeni the "no chain" ride since you can pretty much coast all the way from the parking lot at 313 down to the bridge.

now go get those forx de-buggered!

{hugs}


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

phone numbers please


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

bear said:


> good trip.
> 
> thanks for sharing DG.
> 
> ...


I guess I should have said up front that these are pics from _all_ of our cameras. I cannot take credit for each of these shots!


----------



## poff (Dec 23, 2003)

Too bad you are using avids instead of hopes, hopes can be outfitted with gold master cylinder and lever caps.... goes super cool with DB levers and gold CK hubs.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

poff said:


> Too bad you are using avids instead of hopes, hopes can be outfitted with gold master cylinder and lever caps.... goes super cool with DB levers and gold CK hubs.


Oooooo.... maybe the Avid Juicy 7s need to go over to the Salsa dos Niner. Since realizing the joy of hydraulics, I've been thinking of replacing the Avid mechanicals on the Salsa.


----------



## Cyclopod (Mar 14, 2006)

An all girl squad. You girls rock! Awesome trail riding on some awesome trails. I'm curious, it almost looked like a couple of you were riding the new pivot bikes. Which ones and what were you impressions?
Those were some great pics!


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

Cyclopod said:


> An all girl squad. You girls rock! Awesome trail riding on some awesome trails. I'm curious, it almost looked like a couple of you were riding the new pivot bikes. Which ones and what were you impressions?
> Those were some great pics!


Yup - Carmen and Lynnette are both riding new Mach 5s and are lovin every minute. Both gals have spent a lot of time on DH and big freeride bikes and are enjoying the return to more XC style riding with the sleek and capable Pivots. If you search the forums under Supermoto (Carmen's handle and yes she owns a Titus Supermoto) you will probably find her very positive review.


----------



## Raven6* (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice Pics DG, thanks for sharing them with us! The Portal Trail pics are awesome, I always enjoy seeing them.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Nice to see your crew out and about enjoying the trails.

Fork troubles on the WB lube the sanctions and when not in use hang the fork upside down. It helps, but would also rebuild it with new oil.


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

DurtGurl said:


> I definitely need to do some fork maintenance before my next ride on this bike!


you should have said something. I have a magical lub that cures all.

(before you all jump in, I'm not talking about KY)


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Thanks for the*

Passion hit, K. Nothing beats escape from daily drudgery and a good road trip/ride schedule with a bunch of good friends. Jim


----------



## Rotmilky (Aug 18, 2007)

DurtGurl said:


> Pre-trip I have not been able to get my Avid Juicy 7s to sit correctly on this fork with the Hope II hub. I believe I have the right adaptor for the 185 Avids and this fork, but I cannot get the brake far enough towards the wheel to clear the pads.


I had a similar problem with my Hope IIs using Hayes Stroker 185s on a WB135 fluid fork. Since the problem occurs with different forks and brakes I'm guessing it's an issue with the Hope IIs. Maybe there is some conversion/rounding error on the Hopes going from metric to english? I dunno. I solved my problems by installing some washers on the adapter to shift the calipers out a little bit. They're the silver bits in the photo. Looks kinda cruddy, but works great. Cost...maybe 20 cents.








Trip looks like it was a blast, BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

yahoooooo! thanks for the wonderful pics and passion hit! 

riotously good fun ladies, right down to the navigation. good times :thumbsup:


----------



## callmeCrash (Aug 28, 2007)

Awesome pics, so cool, you ladies have become my heroes  ! So depressing that it is still snowing at my end of the world, it's hard waiting for dirt...


----------



## honemastert (Jun 13, 2007)

*Great report !!*

DG,

Thanks for taking the time to write this up and share those
photos! We wanna see the vid  :thumbsup:


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Is Moab free ? or do you have to pay a fee to ride ?


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

honemastert said:


> We wanna see the vid  :thumbsup:


Video has been made! For your viewing pleasure, here are chicks on bikes complete with a chick song...


----------



## MrMountainHop (Oct 20, 2005)

*Great post!*

Whetted my appetite. Headed to Moab in two weeks!


----------



## mattsteve (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## MyBike'sBroken (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice pix and story Kat. Glad you guys had fun! Nice crash, by the way. Another helmet for the garagemahal wall. :crazy:


----------



## nico2me (Feb 9, 2007)

Awesome.... thanks for sharing !!! I gotta go there sometime..... I've been missing out on a lot of fun.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

What fun! I was just reminiscing a couple of days ago about a girl's trip I did to Moab back in 99. As if that wasn't enough to get me started thinking about how I might manage a return visit, you provide me (and everyone!) with the perfect incentive!

Lots to love in your post, especially the obvious sense of camaraderie that comes through. (I love how your two friends leap up the minute you hit the ground in the video.) Thanks so much for taking the time to post up!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Amazing post!

You gals sure had a blast!

thanks for sharing the great pics, writing and video!


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

Robert - Look! I was wearing my (pink) armor and didn't end up in the ER!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Post of the year!

Is this in women's forum too. I can't go in there to check.

fc


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*Excellent!*



IttyBittyBetty said:


> Robert - Look! I was wearing my (pink) armor and didn't end up in the ER!


I was just checking out that armor - very cool! Glad you had a good time and didn't add to your scar collection :thumbsup:


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

That's great!! Love the photos and vids. Great to see a group of girls tearing up the trails  I tried to do that locally (just get us all together for a ride), but it has yet to happen!


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

On a site with 100,000's of guys, I'm surprised nobodys asked the question yet, so I will.

Where are all the hot tubbing pics? 

I miss Moab. I only made it there once, and miss riding those trails.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Great trip! You guys had a blast obviously! I"m hoping one day to gather a bunch of PNW gals and head down to the land of red rock.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

Great stuff Kathleen.

A few of us NM boyz were in Fruita/Moab over the weekend as well, in fact I was going to post up some pictures but how can I possibly compete with your thread...


----------



## Jase810 (Sep 5, 2006)

You ladies are HAWT!!!! Love women who ride and isn't afraid of goin for it...keep up the good riding...:thumbsup:


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*IttyBitty's Blog*

Kathleen's post and the video (I'm still laughing) did a great job of laying our our fantastic weekend. Here's my blog post of it as well. I still need to post the pictures in my Picasa album,

http://ittybittybettyblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Ouch! Kathleen, that is a really hard fall, hope you're OK.

Excellent trip report, you all belong in the _Ladies Who Rock_ category.

I find this shot to be really hot:


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

This thread is hawt.


----------



## lot8con8 (Jul 5, 2004)

The landscape shots are really noice!


----------



## GreenBonty (Feb 11, 2004)

DurtGurl said:


> Video has been made! For your viewing pleasure, here are chicks on bikes complete with a chick song...
> 
> >


great post!. It shows you had a great time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kidsuma (May 19, 2006)

Anyone looking for an English husband? Emigration on my mind! Thanks for great post that put a smile on my face!


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Chicks with skills!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Nice writeup and solid riding!

EB


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

jorgemonkey said:


> I'm surprised nobodys asked the question yet, so I will.
> 
> *Where are all the hot tubbing pics?*


over at Itty Bitty Betty's blog (try saying that real fast) :thumbsup: 
*http://ittybittybettyblog.blogspot.com/*


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

AndyN said:


> Great stuff Kathleen.
> 
> A few of us NM boyz were in Fruita/Moab over the weekend as well, in fact I was going to post up some pictures but how can I possibly compete with your thread...


Thanks to everyone for the nice comments. A week ago today we were loading up for Porc rim ride. sigh.... I have killer trails in my backyard at home, but it's still fun to travel. I think this will be an annual event for us gals. Maybe Fruita/GJ next year?

And Andy... please post your pics. They are always fantastic!


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

DurtGurl said:


> Thanks to everyone for the nice comments. A week ago today we were loading up for Porc rim ride. sigh.... I have killer trails in my backyard at home, but it's still fun to travel. I think this will be an annual event for us gals. Maybe Fruita/GJ next year?
> 
> And Andy... please post your pics. They are always fantastic!


Thanks - I forwarded your thread to my GF to show her that girls do wear body armor, and it's doesn't make you look silly. I think we'll skip on over to Moab next weekend.

Nice video - I think you should have looped that OTB a few more times though


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

forkboy said:


> Thanks - I forwarded your thread to my GF to show her that girls do wear body armor, and it's doesn't make you look silly. I think we'll skip on over to Moab next weekend.
> 
> Nice video - I think you should have looped that OTB a few more times though


Armor rules!!! I started wearing it full time about a year ago and have watched my skills soar, have improved my tuck-n-roll now that I know I can roll on my knees and elbows, and have much fewer owies. We will all fall... it's just a matter of time. Why not be protected? Point out the cool pink Rockgardn pads to your gal and maybe she'll bite. Also, baggies are the way to go too for this type of riding. Save getting the suntan for poolside relaxing. Protection on the trail is key!


----------



## DrQ (Feb 12, 2008)

Awesome pics and there is just something about a girl who is a better rider than me


----------



## G-Cracker (Feb 8, 2006)

Great pics, DG and all the other ladies. I was supposed to be up there during that same window of time with my little sister and her boyfriend. But this stupid little finger break from Spring Fling dashed my Moab vacation! 

I wonder if you ran into my sis and her boyfriend on the trails while there. He actually proposed to her while in Moab! (She said yes)


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

Mmmmm girls
Mmmmm moab

Throw a beer in the mix and where do I send the check for this dvd? :thumbsup:


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

very inspirational and cool post! I love it, you guys had some fun!


----------



## ABQDave (Feb 25, 2005)

Very excellent ladies.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm very glad I went through the post. It sounded like an astoundid vacation, I really, really loved the video and music, and you sound like a pretty nice group!


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

DurtGurl said:


> But there's more... Saturday was to be our epic day, complete with new trail route finding, howling winds, and death-defying skirting along the Gold Bar rim and Portal trail. After chit-chatting at Poison Spider shop the day before and doing some internet searching that night, we decided to approach Portal not by our usual Poison Spider trail but by Gemini to Gold Bar Rim to the mysterious "Blue Dot" trail and then Portal. We started way west off of 313 on Gemini Bridges and were a bit disappointed to find that this was just a graded jeep road - boring. But that's ok - we were still on red dirt and all was good. We did the side trip to the Gemini Bridges and then continued on up to the rim. The ride up top got more and more interesting and when we were finally reaching the rim I started scouting around for blue dots. I found them!!! And we were off for a super fun techy ride...
> 
> Blue dot is loosely connected single track over slick rock between the Gold Bar Jeep "road" and the rim. There's tons of spectacular views and lots of tricky moves both up and down... really sweeeeeeet stuff!!! I highly recommend this route if you are out to try new things and don't mind stalling for route finding and of course techy do-overs with lots of photo ops.


Durt:

Too bad you didn't do the Blue Dot singletrack and TOTALLY bypass the Gold Bar Rim climb. The BDS is a singletrack that goes from the very beginning of the GBR jeep trail all the way to the rim by staying off the jeep road until you are 200 yards from the rim.

Imagine what it would have been like to skip the GBR jeep trail to do a 5% grade uphill techy, twisty, scenic, challenging, slickrock, kick ass ride all the way to the rim w/o having to ride on a black rubber coated torn to hell jeep road.

Well it is possible and one day it will be a must do ride for kick ass riders like you and your friends.

Better yet what if ONE DAY hopefully in your lifetime you could have skipped the Gemini Bridges gravel road and thrown in 8 miles of some of the most scenic, techy, twisty, downhill, slickrock singletrack that you have ever been on your entire biking career. Well, one day if the planets line up correctly and God says lets DO IT the powers that be, might make it possible for you and your friends to ride.

I will pray with you to let the powers in charge waive their magic wands and let it happen. When and if it does it will surely be the MOST epic low elevation (all year round) rides to do in Moab.

The attached picture is of one of the techy drops on what you call the Blue Dot. Some actually call the trail Family Secret because it is either a LOVE or HATE IT trail. We use to have to walk this spot before a trail fairy came in and placed about 800 lbs of rock in front of the drop. :nono:

Doc


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice pix! Sounds like you had a great time.

Nice to see some of you riding flats, and a nice selection of forks too. Love the 06 Z1 Marz on Carmen's bike. How did Lynn and Carmen like the EVO pads?


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

Random Drivel said:


> Very nice pix! Sounds like you had a great time.
> 
> Nice to see some of you riding flats, and a nice selection of forks too. Love the 06 Z1 Marz on Carmen's bike. How did Lynn and Carmen like the EVO pads?


Lynnette and Carmen both picked up their EVOs at Poison Spider last week. They say they are super comfortable and not hot at all hot. Unlike me who was flopping around like a rag doll and using my armor to it's fullest potential, L and C did not fall and therefore did not get to test the instant hardening effect of the EVOs


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

DurtGurl said:


> Lynnette and Carmen both picked up their EVOs at Poison Spider last week. They say they are super comfortable and not hot at all hot. Unlike me who was flopping around like a rag doll and using my armor to it's fullest potential, L and C did not fall and therefore did not get to test the instant hardening effect of the EVOs


Good to know, thanks. Pricey pads, but perhaps worth it.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Wow, very nice report and riding !


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

DurtGurl said:


> Pre-trip I have not been able to get my Avid Juicy 7s to sit correctly on this fork with the Hope II hub. I believe I have the right adaptor for the 185 Avids and this fork, but I cannot get the brake far enough towards the wheel to clear the pads.


I'm going to try these when my Minute 29 arrives (same hubs as you have).

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=11646&category=15


----------



## Muff (Apr 1, 2007)

Gee whiz... Can I meet up with you girls on the next trip?! I go to Moab with my husband and his friends all the time:yesnod:. It's fun and all... but it would be awesome to ride with a gang o' gurlz:lol: :cornut: Ride on ladies!


----------



## Gregzilla (Apr 15, 2005)

DurtGurl said:


>


How does the one on the far left explain the tan lines?? 

Greg


----------



## fatbottomedgirl (Apr 27, 2008)

WOW! I just got into biking and I've been thinking about joining a women's group around here (Austin) and this definitely makes me want to. It also makes me want to go ride those trials. Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Harvo (Dec 30, 2003)

I think the work "HAWT" was used way too much in ths thread.


Great trip write up, awsome pics and well made vid. I envy that you have such a large group of riding buddies that will make a trip like that together. I've only managed to pull off a biking trip like that once in my life.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

fatbottomedgirl: if the pix and video that DurtGurl posted are attractive to you, you're getting into the right hobby. RLAG will get you well started too. I expect to see you at at City Park before the end of the RLAG season, by the way.

Harvo: "hawt" - agreed - I think that reminding these Dirty Girls of their status is redundant.

But I doubt they tire too much of being reminded that they're lovely ladies, and +5 (or more) attractive to many people because of their adventuresome and independent spirit.

I was thinking about it yesterday while riding too, and we just need more Ladies Who Rock in general, to bring the MTBer population breakdown closer to 50:50. Then we'd reach parity and it wouldn't; be special that it was a GWO, so much as a Great Bike Vacation.


----------



## Tor-y-Foel (Nov 10, 2006)

Great write up Kathleen - just the job to cheer up another wet dismal weekend here:thumbsup: Looks like you guys had a great trip and some good skillz in evidence too 

Here's hoping for some Moab goodness next year


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I like that second pic in the first bunch the best, but love all the pics.....any more pics what they have you walking bike???


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks Kathleen ... it looks like you all had an awesome time.
Great pics and great riding!!!


----------



## HOser (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for sharing! Girls rock. I personally know IttyBittyBetty rocks, I've run into her at the Laramie Enduro last two years. What, so singlespeed at Moab, Betty??

I'm looking forward to showing these pics to my 7 year old daughter, I take every opportunity to show her examples of other ladies doing fun and cool stuff and boosting her sense of what we call "girl power".


----------

